# climbing!



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

I made a cage, with the cubes like others I have seen on the forum. I used the chloroplast for the bottom and sides. It is made with only one level, not two. I woke up one night to see what my hedgie was doing, and noticed he had climbed. Not only did I panic because I was afraid of his little paws getting stuck, I also did not want him to fall and hurt himself. Everything was going through my mind so I quickly switched back to his old cage (however this is much smaller and he cannot live in this cage forever). Has anyone else had problems with their hedgehog climbing?? I began with walls that were a bill and a half (I cannot find a measuring tape at the moment so I am using money, and I mean the long way.) I thought that this was high enough and Now I have moved the height of the walls to two squares from the top ( on the cubes ) I have noticed my hedgie still trying to climb them, what does this mean? Has anyone else experienced this? I take him out often, he has a wheel, fresh food and water. I don't know what to do. Now that the walls are higher I know he can't climb them, but he still is trying and that worries me..


Please help!


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

sounds like the walls are too small. i wouldnt go any shorter than 2 and half bills (thought i would use the new measuring system :lol: ) 6-8 inches should be good.


----------



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

hahah thanks so much, I guess its back to making new walls!


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

Just a side note- I noticed you're looking for chloroplast, and you're using the build-it-yourself cube cage. Those cages to present a climbing hazard, from what I've read, so many people put strips of chloroplast along the walls of the cage to create a kind of barrier too smooth and too tall for the hedgehog to climb.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8APplpes ... re=related demonstrates the chloroplast at the bottom, tall enough your little stinker won't be able to climb.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am a firm believer that all cages need a lid. Coroplast up the sides about 10" will help keep some hedgehogs in but for a determined climber, it not work. Some hedgehogs are climbers from day one, some take months to decide to climb, and others never climb. There is no guarantee with any hedgehog that it will not decide one day to climb and escape. 

The easiest way to add a lid to a C&C cage is to use wire closet shelving. It comes in different widths and lengths so you can buy the size you need. To cover a 2 cube depth cage (28"), you need a shelf 16" deep, plus a 12" deep. Places like Rona, HomeDepot and Lowes will cut the shelving for you. Have the shelving cut 2" longer than the width of the cage so it can rest on top. It works great for making a lid.


----------



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

I have the coruplast up the walls already so its not just wire so there is no worries there, And there is a lid as well so there is no open to the cage, he is just trying to climb the walls.. I have added more toys and I have not found him climbing....yet! lol I am just glad that I noticed him climbing before he hurt himself, I have even made the walls even higher just in case he managed to get past them (I was just worried about air circulation) and I have kept the lids there as well.... 

Thanks so much for everyone's inputs! I guess its a learning process on building cages lol


----------

